# Newbie and need advice about overdue goat



## KatieJJ (Mar 8, 2010)

My two yr old doe is pregnant with twins (at least) and hasn't kidded yet. Today is day 161, and this will be her first time kidding. She is eating fine, acting normal and happy. The ligaments are soft but discernible- same as the past two or three weeks. The bag is soft and full but not distended or strutted. The teats aren't shiny and tight. No leakage or buildup on the teats. The babies are moving around regularly. Her flank is caved in like the babies have dropped, but it's been that way for at least two weeks. She has a very very slight clear vaginal discharge and her vulva is pink and looks more swollen, but no different than it has appeared the past two or three weeks. Definitely no stringy or mucusy discharge. I just don't get it. I am sure of the dates, but she shows no signs of impending labor. Can they go much longer than this? My vet seems to think that if she's acting normal and the babies are moving, everything is cool and we need to wait it out. He is a great vet, and I have always trusted him because he has never been wrong, but I am a little worried. I am worried that they will go too long and die in utero or that they will be too big to deliver and we may have problems with the birth due to dystocia. I only own two goats. The pregnant one is Rosie, and her mother, Mama Goat. We had her taken to another farm to be bred. That is why I know the dates are correct. I used a stethescope to find out there are at least two babies inside her. I only found two definitely different heartbeats, but it is possible there are three. She isn't big enough to have more than that, though, I think. Any advice would be welcome. Thank you. (Oh, and she has privacy, a clean large stall, adequate bedding, feels secure, etc.)


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

Are you 100% sure of your calculations of the due date? If so, she needs to be induced in the morning. 

A goat's normal gestation is from 145-155 days, so your doe is way over. If you are positive of the breeding date and calculated correctly, call the vet in the morning and induce labor.


----------



## Feral Nature (Feb 21, 2007)

KatieJJ, here is a tool to help calculate the due date...
http://fiascofarm.com/goats/duedate.htm


----------



## jill.costello (Aug 18, 2004)

REMEMBER: February only has 28 days, etc.....I used to forget that when calculating, myself! Be sure to weigh all the ramifications of inducing; I personally don't know if it is hard on the doe or not, but I'm sure someone else will weigh-in soon. good luck!


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

How long was she with the buck? Did you witness the breeding? If she was there with the buck for a while she may have got bred later than you think.


----------



## Caprice Acres (Mar 6, 2005)

The year I had to kid out two CAE positive does (and so, NEEDED to be there to catch kids) both does went 6 days over, with no signs of going in. 5 days is the limit I normally allow. I induced and on day 7 (different dates for each) both kidded. I ended up having to induce both of them, surprisingly.

Of course, I drove them an hour to breed them, so I KNEW an EXACT day. They were hand bred and I carted them home the same day. If you are absolutely sure that she is that many days overdue, she needs to be induced.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

I have the same questions as Sarah. My doe runs with the buck, so the breeding I saw may not be the one that resulted in pregnancy. Which of course, means that I get to fret longer...


----------



## Vicki McGaugh TX Nubians (May 6, 2002)

In 26 years I have had one nubian go 157, with due dates of nubians on 150 here like clockwork. Lutelyse simply empties the concents of the uterus, viable kids or not, so make sure you really know the due date. 2cc IM It is the same hormone they naturally have to go into labor, to abort etc...or to cycle, so there is no long term problems with it. Vicki


----------



## KatieJJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you to all whom replied. In answer to "do you know the exact date?" Well, no, not really. I am relying on the owner of the buck who told me it was Sept. 29. Her due date *should* have been Feb. 26th, according to what I have learned of this matter. I am thinking that the breeder must have been wrong about the date, because she has still not kidded. She is acting normal- eating, drinking, peeing and pooping frequently. The tiny bit of discharge I have noticed at time is clear and very scant. Her bag is still full but with plenty of "give" to it. It is not distended, nor are the teats shiny or tight. Her ligaments are soft and mushy but definitely "there" still. They have not gone away, as I have read this is a sign of impending labor. 

She stayed on the breeder's farm until about mid- October, but the reason was because "Mama Goat" (my pregnant goat's mother) wasn't showing signs of being in heat and was difficult to figure out when to breed her. (Which, btw, didn't work- she is showing no signs of pregnancy.) But I definitely remember one phone call when the breeder said she hadn't had any problems breeding Rosie (the one who is overdue), but was hanging on waiting to try again with Mama Goat. So I really don't understand this. 

It is technically possible, if the breeder is wrong about the dates, that Rosie is just now due any day if she was bred at the end of the time the breeder had them. So I don't know what to do, really. If I do induce, I won't even know if it was the induction working or her going into natural labor! This is nerve- wracking. 

The babies are moving around and kicking, and they feel very strong. Rosie seems content and happy. Is it possible for the kids to die in utero if she isn't induced, just by going over dates? I don't want to mess with a happy pregnant doe and healthy kicking babies if I don't have to. You know what I mean?


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Sounds to me that your doe is enjoying driving you crazy! I would let her stay pregnant, she must have gotten pregnant later than the breeder thought, if the babies are moving and ROsie is healthy I wouldn't interfere.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

you just need to be patient.
if the doe is fine, eating good, then you need to listen to her.
if the last possible date comes and in my book this would be march 15thto 20st, then you can induce her 
kids don't just die in utero if there is no reason.


----------



## KatieJJ (Mar 8, 2010)

Thank you so much for answering me! I really needed some reassurance. I just got done taking bunches of pictures of her. My husband told me he would help me post them tomorrow. I have pics of her bag and her bum to post, but I can tell you it's nothing remarkable.  I also have some great ones of Rosie just being Rosie! I just love her so much and would be devastated if something happened to her or the babies because I don't know what I am doing... I will also post pics of the babies when or IF they ever arrive!


----------



## dm9960 (Nov 26, 2009)

hang in there! these goats seem to love to drive us crazy!


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

As one who was very recently driven to the point of distraction by her pregnant goat, I can assure you that if the gals are bright, alert, and responsive, eating and drinking normally, then they're fine.

And yes, they ARE trying to drive you over the edge.


----------

